
How the US Has Hidden Its Empire - mimixco
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/feb/15/the-us-hidden-empire-overseas-territories-united-states-guam-puerto-rico-american-samoa
======
hanging
"Contrary to popular memory, the event familiarly known as “Pearl Harbor” was
in fact an all-out lightning strike on US and British holdings throughout the
Pacific. On a single day, the Japanese attacked the US territories of Hawaii,
the Philippines, Guam, Midway Island and Wake Island."

This is horrendously sloppy journalism.

The first attack on Wake was _three days later_ and was repelled. The
successful attack was another 12 days after _that_.

And the Midway attack was _six months_ after Pearl.

